# No more TOTW now what?



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

Been feeding my shih poo TOTW high prarie and he did excellent on it. Now that it has been recalled I am forced to find another food. Which would compare in quality and be grain free? I bought a sample of Acana but am worried about gas and loose stools. What do you think of Nutrisource, or byNature? Are those good quality foods? 
Thanks


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

kabs996 said:


> Been feeding my shih poo TOTW high prarie and he did excellent on it. Now that it has been recalled I am forced to find another food. Which would compare in quality and be grain free? I bought a sample of Acana but am worried about gas and loose stools. What do you think of Nutrisource, or byNature? Are those good quality foods?
> Thanks


EarthBorn Plains Feast is very comparative to TOTW High Prairie. The price is also very close, some places it is cheaper. It is grain free. They are made by Midwestern pets in their own facility.


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

Makovach said:


> EarthBorn Plains Feast is very comparative to TOTW High Prairie. The price is also very close, some places it is cheaper. It is grain free. They are made by Midwestern pets in their own facility.


Thank you....I tried that one yesterday. Opened the bag, offered him a piece and he snubbed it. I offered him a piece of Acana and he begged for more. I wanted the Earthborn to work because I hear good things and the price is better. Should I try a different flavor?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kabs996 said:


> Been feeding my shih poo TOTW high prarie and he did excellent on it. Now that it has been recalled I am forced to find another food. Which would compare in quality and be grain free? I bought a sample of Acana but am worried about gas and loose stools. What do you think of Nutrisource, or byNature? Are those good quality foods?
> Thanks


I don't personally have experience with all of the following, only a few of them. But they all come recommended from people here and friends I train with, and got grain free options. Many more if you'd consider grain inclusive formulas.

Fromm
Brothers complete
Annamaet
Back To Basics
First Mate
Go
Now
Horizon Pet Nutrition
NutriSource
Orijen
Acana


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

kabs996 said:


> Been feeding my shih poo TOTW high prarie and he did excellent on it. Now that it has been recalled I am forced to find another food. Which would compare in quality and be grain free? I bought a sample of Acana but am worried about gas and loose stools. What do you think of Nutrisource, or byNature? Are those good quality foods?
> Thanks



Why are you worried about loose stool and gas? Acana is grainfree and the protein is not that much different than TOTW, although I feel the ingredients to be much more trusted than any Diamond made food...I feed raw to my dogs but all my fosters get Acana grasslands to start out and haven't had a single issue with transition..You might find this if you were going to go with Orijen which is MUCH higher in protein and a lot richer.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

We are trying Acana Pacifica. So far our dogs love it. I am looking into Solid Gold Sundancer. I have spoken to them on the phone in the last 5 minutes and it is made at Crosswinds Pets in Kansas. The reason they recalled their products from S.C. is because they do not want a bad reputation. Most of their food is manufactured in Kansas. The reason Wolfking and Wolfcub are manufactured in S. C. is because it is a plant that is approved by Canada. Sundancer is almost the same ingredients but less expensive than Acana.


----------



## kabs996 (Apr 6, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Why are you worried about loose stool and gas? Acana is grainfree and the protein is not that much different than TOTW, although I feel the ingredients to be much more trusted than any Diamond made food...I feed raw to my dogs but all my fosters get Acana grasslands to start out and haven't had a single issue with transition..You might find this if you were going to go with Orijen which is MUCH higher in protein and a lot richer.


I gave him some yesterday to try (just a little) and noticed some stinky gas coming from him last night, and his belly has been gurgling all day today.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

kabs996 said:


> I gave him some yesterday to try (just a little) and noticed some stinky gas coming from him last night, and his belly has been gurgling all day today.


It's normal with any food transition :smile: At 1 to 2 weeks the digestive system is starting to settle on the new food. At 8 to 12 weeks he is fully transitioned.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My boyfriends family has transitioned their dog to Acana Pacifica - she really goes for it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Fromm grain free, Earthborn, or Nutrisource would be my choices.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy has been on Raw for last year and a half.....but our shih tzu and Yorkie are eating ACANA grasslands and doing great.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fromm, Nutrisource or Earthborn would be my choices also.
Nutrisource and Earthborn are very similar to TOTW in ingredients, formulas and price.
Fromm has grain free formulas, but they are a bit pricier....however you are paying for peace of mind as Fromm is a small, family owned company that manufactures all their own food in their own plant. Never had a recall and superior customer service.
Nutrisource and Earthborn are also small, family owned companies.

You really can't go wrong with any of the 3. 
I feed both Fromm and Nutrisource.
Haven't tried Earthborn yet.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy has been on Acana Grasslands for almost a month now. He seems to really like the taste and has had no loose stools or gas, though he has an almost cast iron gut. I'm considering switching after a few more bags though...he's been on lamb based formulas his whole like and I'd like to try something different, preferably fish based. He seemed to like the Fromm Surf and Turf, so we may try that. 

He has been on Nutrisource, but didn't even get through one full bag - it made him vomit quite frequently. My other dog did fine on it however.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy has been on Acana Grasslands for almost a month now. He seems to really like the taste and has had no loose stools or gas, though he has an almost cast iron gut. I'm considering switching after a few more bags though...he's been on lamb based formulas his whole like and I'd like to try something different, preferably fish based. He seemed to like the Fromm Surf and Turf, so we may try that. 

He has been on Nutrisource, but didn't even get through one full bag - it made him vomit quite frequently. My other dog did fine on it however.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

kabs996 said:


> Thank you....I tried that one yesterday. Opened the bag, offered him a piece and he snubbed it. I offered him a piece of Acana and he begged for more. I wanted the Earthborn to work because I hear good things and the price is better. Should I try a different flavor?


Personally, If you can afford it, I would go with Acana or Orijen. They are my choice in kibble when recommending. The reason I told you about the Earthborn is because it is very comparative in price and make up. If he doesn't like it, I would return it and go for the Anana or Orijen. If you can't afford to(which if I was feeding kibble, there is no doubt in my mine I wouldn't be able to), you could always try one of their other three grain free flavors.


----------

